# My First Orchestral Piece, recorded with live musicians...comments are welcome!!



## Valérie_D (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first orchestral composition, recorded at the Victor Studio in Montreal,

This piece is currently in the mixing stage but still,
comments are appreciated!

Instruments :

1 Oboe
1 English Horn
1 Trombone
1 Trumpet
2 French Horns
2 Violons
1 Viola
1 Cello
1 DoubleBass

https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney/ ... -elisabeth


----------



## ryans (Apr 12, 2014)

Great writing. Nice small, intimate ensemble sound. Enjoyed it..

Ryan


----------



## TGV (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice. It feels like a melancholic French movie. The only minor comment I would have is that the style of the first and second half are a bit different. The first half is more contrapuntal with light dissonance, the second more like romantic, thematic film music.


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Ryans and TGV for your kind replys!


----------



## The Darris (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice Valerie. I really like the counterpoint you have going on in this piece. I also get a very indie French film vibe coming from it. I know you are still in the mixing but I would love to hear more of the Cello and Bass low end on those moving parts, very awesome lines. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## james hansson (Apr 14, 2014)

very nice piece and conduct ,


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow.. My ears are melting. Thank you!

Tiny notice: at 0:42-0.44 there is some not so nice dissonance or weird texture coming in that kinda takes you out of that beautiful mood that was established first, nonetheless - beautiful!

W.


----------



## JF (Apr 14, 2014)

Enjoyed it much.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 14, 2014)

Tres bien!

Thank you for posting it.


----------



## dhmusic (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow this is a really beautiful piece! What does it usually cost to record this many musicians in a studio?


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 14, 2014)

dhmusic @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> Wow this is a really beautiful piece! What does it usually cost to record this many musicians in a studio?



+1 

also interested in finding out what this little piece cost?


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 14, 2014)

@ JohnG : Merci beaucoup!

Wow, thanks everyone for the constructive comments, I'm really glad you enjoyed the piece! 

I like it very much myself, I do realise though, my influences are super obvious, J. Williams, J. Newton-Howard, H. Zimmer, H. Shore, M. Giacchino, Mychael Danna and a bit of M. Nyman, Bruno Coulais and Yann Thiersen. 

For the cost, the thing is, I could never have hired this ensemble by myself : I paid 800 $ to take part in a seminar which the composer Paul Baillargeon gave, he's from Québec also and scored lots of Star Trek episodes in the past few years. 

We were 8 participants to record our cue and we had a considerable reduced price because we were all members of the SPACQ (Quebec Society of Composers), the equivalent of the Guild of Film Composers of Canada.

The real cost of this formation was 4 000 $.

I have to motivate myself to go back to samples for my next piece :shock:


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 15, 2014)

*I'll post the mixed version eventually.


----------



## zacnelson (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow it's awesome to hear a real live recording! Great melancholy music also! I'm looking forward to hearing the final mix


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 16, 2014)

> I do realise though, my influences are super obvious, J. Williams, J. Newton-Howard, H. Zimmer, H. Shore, M. Giacchino, Mychael Danna and a bit of M. Nyman, Bruno Coulais and Yann Thiersen.



Haha, it's "obvious" your influences are pretty much the entire spectrum of western film music? :D I mostly got sort of John Barry / Howard Shore vibes. Again, really nice piece.

Ah that sounds a bit expensive for that yeah... 800 bucks wasn't much at all though. Nice!


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 16, 2014)

Walid F. @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> Wow.. My ears are melting. Thank you!
> 
> Tiny notice: at 0:42-0.44 there is some not so nice dissonance or weird texture coming in that kinda takes you out of that beautiful mood that was established first, nonetheless - beautiful!
> 
> W.



Hi Walid, yes I hear a dissonance at 00:39, but I like this one, at 00:42, I think there is an instrument that stops abruptly which leaves the cello (maybe viola) to pop out of the blue...I guess the problem was at 30 inches of the screen :D


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 30, 2014)

So here it is, the final mix, yééééééé!

Thanks again everyone for the great comments!

https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney/ ... -final-mix


----------



## Valérie_D (May 8, 2014)

Oddly, after listening to the final mix and the ruff mix, I find the the ruff mix more ''touching'' than the final mix because of the muddiness and the natural reverb of the room, although the instruments are more defined in the final mix.

https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney/ ... -elisabeth

https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney/ ... -final-mix

Comments are welcome on this, hope my ears are not flipping out


----------



## synergy543 (May 8, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Thu May 08 said:


> Oddly, after listening to the final mix and the ruff mix, I find the the ruff mix more ''touching'' than the final mix because of the muddiness and the natural reverb of the room, although the instruments are more defined in the final mix.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney/ ... -elisabeth
> 
> ...



No your ears are not flipping out. The ruff mix has a much more pleasing ambient sound and natural balance, whereas the mastered version is way too much "in-your-face" and hyped. Nice piece btw!


----------



## Valérie_D (May 8, 2014)

Thanks!

I just removed the link to the ''Final Mix'' from my soundcloud so it won't work anymore.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 22, 2014)

Just recorded this one, it was my inspiration for the orchestral piece "Goodbye Elisabeth".

https://soundcloud.com/val-rie-delaney/ ... -variation


----------



## Lex (Jun 22, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Sun Apr 13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first orchestral composition, recorded at the Victor Studio in Montreal,
> 
> ...



wonderful piece...

alex


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Rob (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice Valérie!


----------



## skitzmurd (Jun 23, 2014)

A very nice piece!! I'm sure it must be a great feeling hearing your compositions done by live musicians. I enjoyed it!

o-[][]-o


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes skitzmurd, great feelingI don't have another word besides ''Awsome''!


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Rob!

Disclaimer : As I have been told by some of you out here who liked my tunes in general but stated that it stuck firmly in their head, you've been warned! :D


----------

